# [KI] Kiribati road infrastructure



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I found some photos of the roads in Kiribati. 

The island country is located in the middle of the Pacific Ocean, spread out over 32 atolls. The population is around 120,000, of which half live on Tarawa atoll.

Tarawa atoll is quite densely populated, it's a densely developed atoll with few natural resources or freshwater sources other than rain. The atoll has a small road network, the longest distance you can drive is around 35 kilometers. 


44281-013: Road Rehabilitation Project in Kiribati by Asian Development Bank, on Flickr


44281-013: Road Rehabilitation Project in Kiribati by Asian Development Bank, on Flickr


44281-013: Road Rehabilitation Project in Kiribati by Asian Development Bank, on Flickr


44281-013: Road Rehabilitation Project in Kiribati by Asian Development Bank, on Flickr


44281-013: Road Rehabilitation Project in Kiribati by Asian Development Bank, on Flickr


44281-013: Road Rehabilitation Project in Kiribati by Asian Development Bank, on Flickr


44281-013: Road Rehabilitation Project in Kiribati by Asian Development Bank, on Flickr


General Photos: Kiribati by Asian Development Bank, on Flickr


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice roads palms.


----------

